# grout cleaner



## sponge racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I got this new house I built. I moved in like 9 months ago. I have this bathroom floor that is white with white grout. What do you guys suggest is the best white floor grount cleaner. It is a sanded grout and I never sealed it do to relationship problems.lol Anybody swear by a home mixing cleaner or can I buy a bottle of? Thanks for all your help,.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oxy Clean and a stiff brush.


----------



## jps614 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you are very careful you can use muriatic acid. But by very careful i mean open windows, wear gloves, goggles, mask, and old clothes. This is very powerful stuff and can be dangerous to work with. I have used it with great results using a small throwaway paintbrush to apply to groutlines. After appplying the acid let it set it for 10-15 minutes and then wash the floor with water to dilute the remaining acid with a sponge twice. then let the floor dry out and then seal the grout.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I asked asngus about this a while ago. I tried the oxy like he mentioned and wasn't fully satisfied. I then went to a prefessional cleaning store all they sell are commercial cleaning products. They sold me the "SC Johnson Professional grout cleaner" Can't say enough about it, spray it on and let it sit LIGHTLY brush and wipe clean/dry. Works like magic and wasn't a ton off work.

Cole


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Cole-- if you're cleaning heavy dirt, there's a little more to it than just using a stiff brush. 

What I advise people to do is mix up some Oxyclean, about twice the concentration as they recommend on the side of the container. use the scrub brush on it, but DO NOT mop it up. Use a shop vac, and vacuum it up, otherwise, you're just pushing the dirt back into the pores of the grout. Once you've done the whole floor like this, do it again, but this time with clean cool water, again, scrubbing it, and sucking it up with the vacuum. It'll get the grout pretty close to looking new.

I have a problem with most grout cleaners, because they usually end up bleaching out the grout over time. The Oxyclean won't.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, the vacuum is your friend.

So is phosphoric acid.

However, if a guy lays white tile and white grout, do you even throw him a lifevest?


----------



## sponge racing (Apr 12, 2008)

guys thank you very much!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

If it was me and you wanted to do it right. Cut it out and use LATICRETE permacolor grout. Or use the spectrlock series both are great grouts. The permacolor I have tested in motor oil and did not stain. That grout I belive was almond and it was permacolor grout mixed with just water. That block sat in the oil for 4 days and I cut it open and its not stained.

I have some permacolor and spectralock chunks in blood and red wine. I need to take pictures of them as well


----------

